# Gar Heads Needed



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

I need two large clean gar heads for a project I'm doing, will pay shipping if you have any. Let me know.


----------



## J.McDonald Knives (May 28, 2008)

What do you need them for and how big? Also where you from?


----------

